# I Love New York



## BinkysBaby (Jan 12, 2007)

I was sooooooooooo excited once I heard that New York was going to have her own show. I really enjoyed the premiere on Monday but I really wished they would have changed it around just a bit. I mean everything is almost exactly the same as Flavor of Love. Any thoughts ladies and gentlemen.....???


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 12, 2007)

I saw it on lunch and half of it played in my last 30 minutes. I wished I could have kept watching. It's hilarious. Especially the way Mr. Boston "stepped" to Chance over New York. I like Onix though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 12, 2007)

Vh1 is getting so dull. They need to bring back "Behind The Music". I saw "I♥NY" on their site before it aired and I couldn't even get into it. Bad wigs, bad weaves, bad acting---just all-around BAD. I'm gonna watch that new ABC Family show, "Lincoln Heights", instead.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Vh1 is getting so dull. They need to bring back "Behind The Music". I saw "I♥NY" on their site before it aired and I couldn't even get into it. Bad wigs, bad weaves, bad acting---just all-around BAD. I'm gonna watch that new ABC Family show, "Lincoln Heights", instead._

 
I was gonna say, it seemed a little rehearsed or fake to me. Like they were trying to act or something.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 12, 2007)

It wasn't so apparent during the first season of "FOL", but you could really tell later on and you can definitely tell on this one.


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 12, 2007)

Well, I couldn't bare to watch FOL. This one is corny as well, but interesting.


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 12, 2007)

Did you all know that this show premeired at #1 in VH1's history??  Not kidding!  I have to see this show for myself now.


----------



## Professor Fate (Jan 12, 2007)

VH1 just needs to show the first season of "breaking bonaduce" and the new show "shooting sizemore" all day everday.

this is the only thing that could make that channel interesting.


----------



## amoona (Jan 12, 2007)

Ok I don't care how badly acted it is or how cheesy ... it's FREAKIN hilarious! I love it. Romance is the greatest character in the history of corny reality TV show characters. I LOVE HIM! lol

I know a lot of people were getting butt hurt because they thought this show was gonna be stupid but isn't that what it's supposed to be?! Isn't that what reality TV is? I personally love this show and I can't wait for the next airing.


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 12, 2007)

love it, as much as i hate to admit it

i like the idea more than flavor of love for sure, since it's in HER hands and not some nasty old man's


----------



## jenii (Jan 12, 2007)

I watched it, and it was pretty funny. New York was my favorite girl from both seasons of FOL (she's the HBIC, after all), so I was really excited about this show. Chance is irritating and stupid, but I'm gonna love the drama between him and Miss Michelle.

And I'm really glad New York got rid of T-Bone. He was creeping me out majorly.

I didn't see, but did Chance's brother (Real) make it through? I want to see more of him, since he promised to crack down on Chance if he misbehaved after that first night. I think that'll be entertaining to watch.


----------



## Holla26 (Jan 12, 2007)

haha i thought i was the only one who watched those shows......   guilty pleasure


----------



## aziza (Jan 13, 2007)

"Mi Negrita"...poor Rico.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Jan 13, 2007)

i felt bad for rico the way she took what he said way out of context but hey its new york haha.

I love romance hes soo cute but i feel like ive seen one of the guys on another show i mean we all know their actors but still its bugging me not to be able to place him haha


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_"Mi Negrita"...poor Rico. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No. "I'm not from Latin!"--New York.


----------



## aziza (Jan 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_No. "I'm not from Latin!"--New York._

 
Hahahaha!


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_No. "I'm not from Latin!"--New York._

 
*Shaking my head*. Rico is fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine though! I knew what he meant.


----------



## medusalox (Jan 13, 2007)

i wanted to hate this show...

....but...

...i think i love it.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 13, 2007)

I caught the sneak peak of this on Sunday morning, and it was thoroughly entertaining!  Yes, a bit rehearsed and definitely questionable in its "reality" elements, but i mean if you've got time to just sit and watch a bunch of guys fight for that ugly ass broad, hey, by all means!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_VH1 just needs to show the first season of "breaking bonaduce" and the new show "shooting sizemore" all day everday.

this is the only thing that could make that channel interesting._

 
Couldn't agree with you more! those shows are way more intense & entertaining imho. Although New York is hilarious!


----------



## macface (Jan 13, 2007)

I loved it.Is  so  freaking  funny.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_I saw it on lunch and half of it played in my last 30 minutes. I wished I could have kept watching. It's hilarious. Especially the way Mr. Boston "stepped" to Chance over New York. I like Onix though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





._

 
Oh my gosh. That was soooooo funny. I thought that Chance was going to hit him and I was prepared for the fight!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree, it is a bit rehearsed but it's definitely entertaining. If it weren't rehearsed, it probably wouldn't be very interesting. I just wish they would have changed it around a little. It's almost TOO much like the Flavor of Love. I will be glued every Monday because I'm grossly entertained. I'm hopeful for Whiteboy or the guy that is a contractor. I'll be watching faithfully...


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_I watched it, and it was pretty funny. New York was my favorite girl from both seasons of FOL (she's the HBIC, after all), so I was really excited about this show. Chance is irritating and stupid, but I'm gonna love the drama between him and Miss Michelle.

And I'm really glad New York got rid of T-Bone. He was creeping me out majorly.

I didn't see, but did Chance's brother (Real) make it through? I want to see more of him, since he promised to crack down on Chance if he misbehaved after that first night. I think that'll be entertaining to watch._

 
Yeah, Real is still there.


----------



## Jennybella (Jan 14, 2007)

I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeee this show omg lol New York is such a bitch but still amazing her makeup was hot on the 1st show


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 14, 2007)

this is definitely one show I will not be sad to miss..

I already hated it when it started interrupting my Americas next top model marathon last week! haha


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 14, 2007)

hahha I know I'm going to be addicted to this show! as much as i dont wanna admit it hahaha.I loveeeee 12 pack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 haha and rico! hes the cutest thing ever!


----------



## joraye (Jan 16, 2007)

oh i just got done with tonights episode.....its so trashy and nasty I can't help but watch....

plus, i am LOVING her eye makeup...whatever that pink sparkly color she was wearing in the first episode, i want it......if i could ever find out who makes it.....dont most shows have credits on who the makeup is supplied by?


----------



## MacMonster (Jan 16, 2007)

that was totally awesome.

is the second episode out already? crap! 

seriously I laughed and laughed. Me and my fiancee watched FoL together and couldn't wait for this crazy show to start!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 16, 2007)

One work, or maybe it's really two for episode 2......

"EYELASHES" What was she thinking with those super long lashes. She made herself look like a drag queen.

I think that she should have gotten rid of 12 pack and kept Romance because he is definitely good TV.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_One work, or maybe it's really two for episode 2......

"EYELASHES" What was she thinking with those super long lashes. She made herself look like a drag queen.

I think that she should have gotten rid of 12 pack and kept Romance because he is definitely good TV._

 

noooo 12 pack needs to stay!!! she should of gotten rid of chance and kept romance ( even though hes crazy, its good for tv lol)


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 17, 2007)

This is TOO funny! "Real" flaming and a "Chance" that he is, too.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 17, 2007)

I havnt watched the show although i really want to.. i just keep missing it for some reason..... and YES!!! i am glad she got her own show now... i was really pissed off when flava flav brougth her back and didnt even pick her... shoot i felt like shit for her...


----------



## amoona (Jan 17, 2007)

Who else cried with Romance when he was kicked off?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poor guy


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 19, 2007)

i caught an episode yesterday.. whats wrong with 12 packs face? its small at the top and HUGE at the bottom . like a pear.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 20, 2007)

haha i love 12 pack. and rico. he is seriously the cutest thing ever.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 20, 2007)

haha yeah thats true.. but his head! it reminds me of MR Potato Head!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_





This is TOO funny! "Real" flaming and a "Chance" that he is, too._

 
Ha ha, saw this the other day. Michie are you on concreteloop?


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_noooo 12 pack needs to stay!!! she should of gotten rid of chance and kept romance ( even though hes crazy, its good for tv lol)_

 
Chance has to stay. He's a riot. She's not going to pick 12 pack....she wants to keep him around for eye candy. 

I like Whiteboy...he's my new fav.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_Ha ha, saw this the other day. Michie are you on concreteloop?_

 
A curly top + a perm= flaming!!!

LOL


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_Ha ha, saw this the other day. Michie are you on concreteloop?_

 
Yeah....and YBF and C&D....I gotta stay informed, LOL.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Yeah....and YBF and C&D....I gotta stay informed, LOL._

 
Yeah, I frequent those sites alot. I thought I saw you on some of the comments before.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 22, 2007)

I love ILNY! though sometimes I can't watch, but that's when it's WAY OVERLY corny or just horrible acting. I like to pretend my REALity tv is REAL, even if it's not always haha.

I think deelishus had it right though, new yorks a "bobble head bitch that's good for tv" ROFL hahaha

sooo addicting!


----------



## ticklemethu (Jan 22, 2007)

i find that RICO is the hottest. mm mm mmm!!!!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_i caught an episode yesterday.. whats wrong with 12 packs face? its small at the top and HUGE at the bottom . like a pear._

 
My partner said that he looks like a bull dog.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_A curly top + a perm= flaming!!!

LOL_

 
LOL, yeah they look a little suspect.


----------



## MacMonster (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Who else cried with Romance when he was kicked off?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Poor guy_

 
he was so scary though! he needed to leave and get some help. I'll treat you like my dog..wtf? hahaha

anyway this episode was sad. I feel so bad for whiteboy losing someone he loves! Mr. Boston - the only one that seems to have the money and balls her and her mother want screwed it up with a lapdance? it didn't seem so bad. I have no idea why the mom was so mad. It wasn't even sexual looking, haha. I like how Onyx is just there for them three to drool over. He is attractive, but gosh! I feel weird about T-weed. Did he lie? It seemed weird that he was so positive he had money up to the end. Made me feel unsure. Money doesn't really matter that much, but why such a bad/weird credit report if he has atm cards and a wallet full of cash. You would think you'd try to get your credit fixed as soon as you got enough money to do so safely. And Pootie.. what do I even say? that boy needed help and I am glad he left to get it! I thought he was gonna be one of the head runners when I first started watching it. He was cute! and so positive he was gonna get NY.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacMonster* 

 
_he was so scary though! he needed to leave and get some help. I'll treat you like my dog..wtf? hahaha

anyway this episode was sad. I feel so bad for whiteboy losing someone he loves! Mr. Boston - the only one that seems to have the money and balls her and her mother want screwed it up with a lapdance? it didn't seem so bad. I have no idea why the mom was so mad. It wasn't even sexual looking, haha. I like how Onyx is just there for them three to drool over. He is attractive, but gosh! I feel weird about T-weed. Did he lie? It seemed weird that he was so positive he had money up to the end. Made me feel unsure. Money doesn't really matter that much, but why such a bad/weird credit report if he has atm cards and a wallet full of cash. You would think you'd try to get your credit fixed as soon as you got enough money to do so safely. And Pootie.. what do I even say? that boy needed help and I am glad he left to get it! I thought he was gonna be one of the head runners when I first started watching it. He was cute! and so positive he was gonna get NY._

 
T-Weed was gross and I'm super happy he's off. He almost acted like he was a little soft and that pony tail was not working whatsoever. Honestly, I do feel bad for Pootie's nervous breakdown but.... I do not believe that someone should try to enter a relationship and they're not even on the right track. It's like if a girl was to go to the bar and a guy gave his number to her. Come to find out, he does not have a job, a car, lives with his mother, no goals.....what kinda boyfriend is he going to be? I'm happy that he was weeded out early so that the men on there who are in a position (and I don't mean a financial position necessarily) to be in a relationship can move ahead.


----------



## MacMonster (Jan 27, 2007)

wow - good points! I totally agree with you. I can't wait for the next crazy episode.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 8, 2007)

Does anybody know when we get to see this in Canada??? And what ever happened to Flav & Deelicious???

Hmmmm i wonder if Flav will make an appearence on this show just like NY did in season 2 of FOL!!! That would be good!!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ew, 12 Pack looks like the homemade gay porn version of Nick Lachey, he completely disgusts me.  But i was crackin my ass up when him and Heat were drunk and singing backstreet boys...
"Erybooodaaay....rock the deebadeeeeeeee" lmfao

And Romance OMG "I've been rejected before...but the way she just dissed me like that?...Unprofessional." lmfaaoooooooooo

And then Pootie OMG.  "I WAS AN EXTRA, IN WAR OF THE WORLDS!!!! I'VE BEEN PURSUING MY DREAM!" oh...my....god lol

However, is it just me, or has NY seemed to have calmed down a little?  She's not as bitchy and dispiccable on her own show as she was on FOL 1 & 2.  Maybe she's gotta be on her best behavior so she can get some? I dunno.  She seems to be a little less...New York lol


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm glad your on I can finally ask this question. I happened to be sitting down watching tv and came across this show and NY sent someone home- she told him to go back home to his lala? I dunno but who the hell was that and who was she sending him home to? Maybe it was Romance? Who knows.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Ew, 12 Pack looks like the homemade gay porn version of Nick Lachey, he completely disgusts me.  But i was crackin my ass up when him and Heat were drunk and singing backstreet boys...
"Erybooodaaay....rock the deebadeeeeeeee" lmfao

And Romance OMG "I've been rejected before...but the way she just dissed me like that?...Unprofessional." lmfaaoooooooooo

And then Pootie OMG.  "I WAS AN EXTRA, IN WAR OF THE WORLDS!!!! I'VE BEEN PURSUING MY DREAM!" oh...my....god lol

However, is it just me, or has NY seemed to have calmed down a little?  She's not as bitchy and dispiccable on her own show as she was on FOL 1 & 2.  Maybe she's gotta be on her best behavior so she can get some? I dunno.  She seems to be a little less...New York lol_

 
Um....I didn't think about that but she is sorta calmed down. But those eyelashes have to go. She looks like a drag queen 90% of the time. Pootie should have stayed where he was!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_I'm glad your on I can finally ask this question. I happened to be sitting down watching tv and came across this show and NY sent someone home- she told him to go back home to his lala? I dunno but who the hell was that and who was she sending him home to? Maybe it was Romance? Who knows._

 
She was sending Jersey home. When they had an interview, Jersey was talking about how close he is to his mother and his nana (his grandmother). Sister Patterson asked who would eat first out of his mom, nana, himself, and NY and he said that NY would eat last because family is first. She didn't eliminate him that night but the next one she did and that's the one you saw.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 25, 2007)

Gotchya!
Thanks


----------



## astronaut (Feb 25, 2007)

I wouldn't mind having New York post some FOTD's on here!

And I can't wait for the next episode. Someone's... gay dun dun dun!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_She was sending Jersey home. When they had an interview, Jersey was talking about how close he is to his mother and his nana (his grandmother). Sister Patterson asked who would eat first out of his mom, nana, himself, and NY and he said that NY would eat last because family is first. She didn't eliminate him that night but the next one she did and that's the one you saw._

 
Actually his name was Heat, and he said that he was gonna he first, then his mom, then his "yaya" then NY.  And I'm pretty sure he's a moron with a hugme complex, cuz he claimed "yaya" meant grandma in spanish (I speak Spanish, I have hispanic friends, they all say this is false lol) And he said if he and NY ended up together, he'd build a house in the backyard for his family to live in. Jersey was the guy who was on the first episode with the elimination from 20 guys to 15, he was wearing a pink and green suit and she took offense to his lack of style because she thought he was trying to resemble a watermelon lol


----------



## glamdoll (Feb 26, 2007)

removed because offensive and unessesary comments


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_I hate this show! She has nothing to offer.. she cant even act.. she is ugly her mom looks like a gorilla.. 
the show is just flat out stupid!
this is my personal opinion and should be respected as such.
She is a slut... kissin all the guys on her show! yeah anyway..
I just dont like it.. I liked flavor of love much better..
he was funny and all.. 
but new york.. shes just lame..and ignorant.."im not from latin"
ok u effin ignorant b***h there is no such thing as latin..

but anyway.. what ever floats ur boat..

i rather watch the white rapper show..
thats funny!

P.S
yeah no one calls there gramma "yaya"
i heard of "nana" but not that_

 
Yikes, those are some harsh words to throw out at someone you don't know.  Personally I wouldn't call her a slut for kissing guys; I have friends that sleep with different guys Friday-Sunday (talk about promiscuous) but I think you have to kiss someone to see if you have a connection.  I really liked this guy in high school and we hung out and I just knew we were gonna get together...but the first time we kissed, he damn near fished my spleen out with his tongue, and all my feelings flew out the window.
It's all in the kiss!


----------



## amoona (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_I hate this show! She has nothing to offer.. she cant even act.. she is ugly her mom looks like a gorilla.. 
the show is just flat out stupid!
this is my personal opinion and should be respected as such.
She is a slut... kissin all the guys on her show! yeah anyway..
I just dont like it.. I liked flavor of love much better..
he was funny and all.. 
but new york.. shes just lame..and ignorant.."im not from latin"
ok u effin ignorant b***h there is no such thing as latin..

but anyway.. what ever floats ur boat..

i rather watch the white rapper show..
thats funny!

P.S
yeah no one calls there gramma "yaya"
i heard of "nana" but not that_

 
WOOOOOW!! It's just a TV show ...


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 27, 2007)

Too Funny!! Miss Jones Interview


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Feb 27, 2007)

*I just thought I would throw this in.I've been fallowing the show and can tell you I think its hillariously whack! Heat had never said anything about the spanish word for *Grandma* being YaYa. I think this is just what he called her as a kid. like some do in english for NaNa.There was nothing said that in Spanish grandma means "YaYa" its what he called her.And it is very goofy indeed.I laughed to tears when Heat and Twelve pack had stayed up all night drunk doing some crazy things.*
*I do enjoy watching the white rapper show.I can't stop laughing at the Ghetto Revival guy " Jhon Brown" He sticks to it though.I'm actually watching the show tonight.*


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IcesUltraGlam7* 

 
_*I just thought I would throw this in.I've been fallowing the show and can tell you I think its hillariously whack! Heat had never said anything about the spanish word for *Grandma* being YaYa. I think this is just what he called her as a kid. like some do in english for NaNa.There was nothing said that in Spanish grandma means "YaYa" its what he called her.And it is very goofy indeed.I laughed to tears when Heat and Twelve pack had stayed up all night drunk doing some crazy things.*
*I do enjoy watching the white rapper show.I can't stop laughing at the Ghetto Revival guy " Jhon Brown" He sticks to it though.I'm actually watching the show tonight.*_

 
Actually he did, he said "my yaya---which means grandma in spanish--" before he went on.  Trust me lol I've been recording this show and watching it since it aired.

"Everyboooddaaaayyyy, rock yo deebaaadeeee" lmao that part was hilarious


----------



## lipshock (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_I hate this show! She has nothing to offer.. she cant even act.. she is ugly her mom looks like a gorilla.. 
the show is just flat out stupid!
this is my personal opinion and should be respected as such.
She is a slut... kissin all the guys on her show! yeah anyway..
I just dont like it.. I liked flavor of love much better..
he was funny and all.. 
but new york.. shes just lame..and ignorant.."im not from latin"
ok u effin ignorant b***h there is no such thing as latin..

but anyway.. what ever floats ur boat..

i rather watch the white rapper show..
thats funny!

P.S
yeah no one calls there gramma "yaya"
i heard of "nana" but not that_

 

I hate for this to sound rude but your comment comes off as lame and really ignorant.

There is no reason at all to personally attack another individual, ESPECIALLY when you don't even know the person  . . and only know of them through the public "tv" persona.  So, stating that someone's mother, mind you, looks like a gorilla is so disrespectul and immature.  How would you feel if someone said that about your mother, or someone close to you?  It's just not nice.

It's common knowledge that these reality TV shows that certain things are staged and behaviours and conflicts are exaggerated.  But the thing to remember is: it is JUST A TELEVISION SHOW.

To add, I have Greek friends that refer to their grandmothers as "Yaya", and apparently it's commonplace to refer to them as such.  So, for you to sit there and say otherwise because YOU haven't personally heard someone to use the affectionate nickname, DOES NOT mean NO ONE uses the word.

Admitted, New York does say some rather stupid things, I honestly believe half of it is hyped up 100% and is done for TV purposes: ratings.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Hahahaha i dont care what anyone says about the show its funny as HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay everyone its just a TV show.. Does it really mattter what this person called his grandma?  Yaya, Nana, Gran Gran, Abuela, granny........... ect. ect...........


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_Okay everyone its just a TV show.. _

 
Right. So how can you (not you, hyperReal) attack someone you don't know over them attacking someone they don't know?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, calling her an ignorant bitch is going way too far...and she obvious meant she's not from a Latin country when she said "I'm not from Latin,"  she was heated up and offended after just being called "a little black girl" in a context she wasn't farmiliar with, I probably woulda been a little pissed too.  When I was little the ice cream man used to call me "negrita" and I got offended and told my friend, I thought he was being racist.  She explained that it is in fact a term of endearment and a praise upon darker skinned latin women, such as Brazilian or Dominican women who can have very deep skintones.  They think dark skin is absolutely beautiful.
But I straight up thought that ice cream man was calling me a n___er.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_I hate this show! She has nothing to offer.. she cant even act.. she is ugly her mom looks like a gorilla.. 
the show is just flat out stupid!
this is my personal opinion and should be respected as such.
She is a slut... kissin all the guys on her show! yeah anyway..
I just dont like it.. I liked flavor of love much better..
he was funny and all.. 
but new york.. shes just lame..and ignorant.."im not from latin"
ok u effin ignorant b***h there is no such thing as latin..

but anyway.. what ever floats ur boat..

i rather watch the white rapper show..
thats funny!

P.S
yeah no one calls there gramma "yaya"
i heard of "nana" but not that_

 

Please refrain from unessesary comments.


----------



## Sanne (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_I hate this show! She has nothing to offer.. she cant even act.. she is ugly her mom looks like a gorilla.. 
the show is just flat out stupid!
this is my personal opinion and should be respected as such.
She is a slut... kissin all the guys on her show! yeah anyway..
I just dont like it.. I liked flavor of love much better..
he was funny and all.. 
but new york.. shes just lame..and ignorant.."im not from latin"
ok u effin ignorant b***h there is no such thing as latin..

but anyway.. what ever floats ur boat..

i rather watch the white rapper show..
thats funny!

P.S
yeah no one calls there gramma "yaya"
i heard of "nana" but not that_

 
If that's your opinion and should be respected, you might wanna show a little more respect too. It's totally cool to hate the show more than having your arm amputeed, but please keep some respect!!!


----------



## lipshock (Feb 27, 2007)

Hyper, I agree with you: I love, love this show.  I don't care what anyone else says, it's hilarious and I always enjoying watching it.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 

 
_If that's your opinion and should be respected, you might wanna show a little more respect too. It's totally cool to hate the show more than having your arm amputeed, but please keep some respect!!!_

 
I couldn't have said it better myself.  You're awesome!


----------



## glamdoll (Feb 28, 2007)

dang! I didnt think it was that bad of a comment.
and no its not like I dedicate my life to hatin on New York..
but after seeing the show it changed my mind about her..
I really liked her in FOL and was upset that Flave would call her back a second time and just make her go through the same thing twice!

and no one ever gets to know a celebrity and we will always only know them by what they give us.. either on TV or in magazines
and yeah no one should judge anyone, but when they are celebrities they pretty much put their face out there for us to do so.
Specially since I think they owe their stardom to the public who watches the show, purchases magazines..
they know what comes with the package.

I didnt mean to offend anyone.

I just dont like that show or her period.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 12, 2007)

DAMN YOU ALL TO (BLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP) 

I hate you ALL

Now you GOT ME WATCHING IT!!! WHY? WHY DID YOU DO THIS TO ME?

And I thought you were all my friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway- now that I'm watchin it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



whose goin home (or do you project) - no spoilers yet so I'm going to just post the 4 that remained:

Whiteboy, Real, Tango or chance?

I gotta say it's going to be a toss up between Chance and Tango I think. I think she'll choose Chance too


----------



## sexypuma (Mar 13, 2007)

Am the only person who can't stand this show?


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexypuma* 

 
_Am the only person who can't stand this show?_

 
Nope.


----------



## sexypuma (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for reassuring me. I felt like everyone agreed on how entertaining the show is and i was the odd element.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 13, 2007)

I can surely see the entertainment aspect, but it just does nothing for me. At least Flava's funny and his mama....I won't even go there.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 13, 2007)

whiteboy was booted off tonight, and I kinda wanted him to stick around, but oh well, hehe!

is it just me or is Real starting to act more like Chance? I thought Real was more reserved (or that's how they portrayed him in earlier episodes), but he was straight up immature and got on my nerves when he went on the date with NY and Tango.

It'd be interesting to see what happens next week, it'd be funny if Real and Chance end up being the top 2! the family drama!


----------



## sabn786 (Apr 6, 2007)

as much as this is probably one of worst shows on tv..its actually pretty funny..shes gross though..


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 10, 2007)

I really like this show, Its so entertaining. Im real glad she picked Tango 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I think she looks so fake with all that makeup on.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 11, 2007)

Who sees this "engagement" going down faster than a bucket of chicken at Flav's house?

*raises hand, smugly of course*


----------

